# We Are Having A Bbq On The Deck



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks--but no thanks! It's 51 degrees here by Salem







and we're staying put!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It doesnt look like you are quite ready for us. You'll need about 6,349 more chairs. And the grill is NOT warmed up!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Try not to crack the BBQ cover when you take it off.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Its another one of those Honda adverts only this one is for a BBQ in the snow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You keep the ice storms...but send the snow our way.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

well, you wouldn't need to worry about the beer not staying cold!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

So what's the problem? I bar b qued Tri Tip last night up here in Washington!! I BBQ all year long. Weather doesn't get to me!! What's a little cold or rain or snow. Come on over!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> So what's the problem? I bar b qued Tri Tip last night up here in Washington!! I BBQ all year long. Weather doesn't get to me!! What's a little cold or rain or snow. Come on over!!


you make the BEST Tri Trip, I will be there shortly! How's Snoqualmie?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If Doxie is coming you had better set so places at the table for us. We can get there a lot faster than she can.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We can get there a lot faster than she can.
[/quote]

Not fair!
Have you had their Tri Tip? OMG! To die for!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So what's the problem? I bar b qued Tri Tip last night up here in Washington!! I BBQ all year long. Weather doesn't get to me!! What's a little cold or rain or snow. Come on over!!


you make the BEST Tri Trip, I will be there shortly! How's Snoqualmie?
[/quote]

Well, Stacy is coming over the Pass on Friday so it better be clear.

Just let me know how many for dinner and we're good to go. The more the merrier.

Just so you know, I BBQ all year round, but the eating part is definitely "indoors" this time of year! DARN!


----------

